# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Desde Azul los saludo!!!

## hectordeazul

Hola a todos!!!

Hace un tiempo venía con ganas de sumarme al foro. Intenté involucrarme en el foro Nada en esta Mano, pero no está funcionando, una lástima,  y realmente me parecen interesantes estas formas de contacto.

Les cuento que soy de Azul (una ciudad con nombre de color), ubicada en el centro de la provincia de Buenos Aires, en la República Argentina.

Paso la ficha:

_Nombre: HECTOR
Nombre artístico: HECTOR 
Edad: 44
País/ciudad: Azul (Argentina)
Ramas preferidas: todo tipo de magia (me gusta mucho la de escena pero mucho espacio hay que tener!!!)
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: ¿Cúal? Nop
Años practicando magia: 1 año
Profesional: No
Tipo de público: Amigos, familiares y público a beneficio (Centro de Jubilados, Eventos para ayudar, etc)
Por qué me gusta la magia: Empecé como un lindo hobby, una idea de mostrar mi fase artística... poder expresarme... poder salir de mi rutina (soy CONTADOR!!!!! que aburrrido!!!!). Esto me despeja... me apasiona... me encanta tener contacto con la gente y poder intercambiar arte y cultura.... y lamentablemente no se ningún instrumento musical (me cuesta!!!) en la magia descubrí que puedo avanzar, progresar, y mostrar algo mas de mi.

_Si existen foros por Skype o similar... me interesaría participar!!! Genial!!!

Bueno ahora a participar!!!!! Espero ir contactandome con todos aquellos que estén en línea. Sds para todos!!!!

----------


## Altareum

Otro Argento más!
Pues, bienvenido!!

Por cierto, linda ciudad Azul =)

----------


## hectordeazul

Hola Altereum!!!
Gracias por la bienvenida!!!!
Vos que hace un tiempo estás en el foro... hay algún grupo de Skype de intercambio... :Confused: 
Sabes algo...?

----------


## Altareum

No que yo sepa, probablemente alguno de whatsapp.
Pero desde que entré al foro, que está un poco abandonado. 

Si se empieza uno, yo me puedo sumar! Aunque la diferencia horaria a veces me mata!

----------


## Toto a

No me sonaba ninguna ciudad que se llame así por acá, soy de general Rodríguez zona oeste Bienvenido.

----------


## Lucas Maldo

Miembros de la sub comunidad argenta de magia potagia...
Tendremos que hacer el círculo de magos de prov de Bs As.

----------


## Drogo

Bienvenidoo!

----------


## hectordeazul

Hola Altareum. Te cuento que entre varios magos tenemos un grupo de whattsapp. Somos magos de Latinoamérica y España. Desde ya estás bienvenido!!! Abrazo!!! 
Te paso el Link: https://chat.whatsapp.com/6MpITYFl12fDBPMB2EDwbT

----------


## Toto a

puedo entrar al grupo de WhatsApp también?

----------

